# High speed fixer, w/ or w/o Hardeners?



## burtharrris (Dec 27, 2006)

I am just getting into B&W development.  For Christmas I bought myself some reels, a tank, chemicals, etc.  The guy in the store recommended Kodak HC-110, Kodak 28% Acetic Acid, and Heico NH-5 High Speed fixer without hardener.  He chose these based on the fact that I had been shooting T-Max 100. 

This brings me to the questions:  He said that T-Max has its own hardener in it, so I didn't need another separate hardener.  When I start shooting Tri-X 400 next week, will i need to start using a separate hardener for it?

Thanks!

-Matt


----------



## Torus34 (Dec 27, 2006)

I cannot speak to the processing of TMax film, but for Tri-X I've always used plain old ordinary Kodak fixer.


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Hardener isn't normally needed with any modern BW film.  Unless you find yourself having problems with damaging the emulsion I wouldn't use it.


----------

